# Online Vids: Yeager Flies the Mig 15, Dive bombing P-51s Build a P-47!



## zeno303 (Jul 10, 2007)

Zeno’s Warbird Video Drive-In July 2007 Newsletter

Hello World War 2 plane fans ---

You’re invited to drop by Zeno's Drive-In and enjoy this month’s memorable lineup of World War 2 plane videos playing live online at Zeno's Warbird Video Drive-In - World War 2 airplane videos playing live online . 

As always all the videos on our web-site are free for your viewing pleasure. July 15th marks our 10th anniversary as an Internet video landmark! (“YouTube” who?)

This month "At the Matinee," you'll see:





“We Flew the Mig” In September, 1953, a North Korean defector handed over the first Russian Mig 15 to fall into US hands. This was a momentous occasion because the Mig had proven to be a worthy adversary for the North American F-86 Sabre in the skies over Korea. The Mig was immediately subjected to comprehensive testing. You'll see Chuck Yeagar and other top test pilots putting the Mig through it's paces and hear what they learned, along with a point by point performance comparison with the F-86. Nice footage of the Mig's armaments too. Attentive Russian fans will no doubt pick up on the fact that some of the "faults" listed by the US test pilots - like problems with the heating defrosting systems -- were malfunctions in this particular aircraft and not endemic to the Mikoyan bureau's design.




“A Day with the A-36s” This documentary (a full version unique to the Drive-In) features very rare color combat footage of an A-36A "Invader," (ground attack version of the P-51 Mustang) fighter/bomber squadron in action in Sicily. The A-36A was equipped with the Mustang's original Allison engine, as opposed to the Rolls Royce Merlin adapted so successfully in the escort versions, which worked just fine for low level work. There are dive breaks on the wings too! You'll also see ground crews doing their critical support work, including fueling, rearming and maintaining these sleek birds. This exciting film includes incredible cockpit views of actual ground attack runs as well as fascinating views of a captured air Italian base. One of the hidden gems in this film are up close views of captured or destroyed Axis aircraft, including an He 111, FW-190, Ju 88, and a rare view of an intact Italian Macchi 202 "Folgore" in full desert cammo.




“Uncrating and Field Assembly of the P-47 Thunderbolt” This truly remarkable step-by-step training film shows how a ground crew of fifty men could assemble a P-47 in a field using nothing more than muscle, unpowered hand tools, and pieces of the shipping crate it came in. We're talking nothing more than hammers, wrenches and bicycle pumps! You'll also get a unique look at the inner workings of the big Jug as it is literally bolted together by field personnel. A must see for P-47 fans and shade tree mechanics alike!




“Target for Today” The 8th Air Force Strikes Germany This is the classic World War II documentary of a "maximum effort" US Eighth Air Force daylight bombing mission deep into Germany. There are no actors in "Target For Today". This film was shot on location under combat conditions and features the officers and men of the 8th Air Force going about their deadly business. All aspects of an actual major raid in 1943, including a strike on the FW 190 plant at Marienburg, from early planning through final touch down and crew debriefings are covered in this very detailed account. There is probably no better account of the theory, strategy and tactics of an unescorted US Army Air Force bomber raid in early 1943. While the film doesn't sugar coat the cost of these raids, there's no doubt that it also over states the effectiveness and sustainability of the American bombing campaign at that time Losses were not sustainable. (The audible moan from aircrew when the targets and bombing altitudes are announced are all too real.)

If you haven't stopped by Zeno's Drive-In before, we also feature 1940-45 vintage WWII Army Navy films and pilot’s manuals on how to fly the F4U, F6F, P-38, P-39, P-40, P-47, P-51, P-61, TBF/TBM, AT-6/SNJ, B-17, B-24, B-25, A-20, A-26, B-26, B-29, and Stearman N2S. Alert! – Alert! There’s just been an F-86 sighted over Zeno’s Drive-In!

That's over 15 hours of rockin' World War II props for free viewing over the Internet! 

Coming soon: A new film that will warm the hearts of P-38 fans everywhere!

Zeno

Zeno's Warbird Video Drive-In
World War II Aviation Videos Playing Online 24/7
Zeno's Warbird Video Drive-In - World War 2 airplane videos playing live online


----------

